# Topics > Wearable computers, wearable electronics > Headsets >  HoloLens, "mixed reality" holographic headset, Microsoft Corporation, Redmond, Washington, USA

## Airicist

Developer - Microsoft Corporation

microsoft.com/hololens
hololens.com

youtube.com/MicrosoftHoloLens

facebook.com/mshololens

twitter.com/HoloLens

instagram.com/thehololens

HoloLens 2 on Wikipedia

Microsoft HoloLens on Wikipedia

Rubén Caballero

----------


## Airicist

Article "I experienced 'mixed reality' with Microsoft's holographic computer headset, 'HoloLens'"

by Ben Gilbert
January 21, 2015

----------


## Airicist

Best uses for Microsoft HoloLens 

Published on Jan 22, 2015




> Everyone's crazy about Microsoft's HoloLens augmented reality goggles, but will you actually use them for?

----------


## Airicist

Is Microsoft holoLens the future of computing? 

Published on Mar 4, 2015




> A lot of you have been asking for an episode on the Microsoft HoloLens headset, and the role it will play in the future of augmented reality - so here you go! Are you ready for holograms to enter your living room? And what about advancements BEYOND the HoloLens? Jonathan shares his thoughts on the future of this mind-bending technology.
> 
> What do you think will be the coolest use of augmented reality? We want to hear your thoughts in the comments below!

----------


## Airicist

TechRadar Talks - Microsoft's Next Step With HoloLens 

Published on Apr 30, 2015




> At the recent Microsoft Build Developer Conference, HoloLens was once again shown off on stage. We discuss the potential for this augmented reality device.

----------


## Airicist

Article "Headline: Microsoft Shows HoloLens’ Augmented Reality Is No Gimmick"

by Brian Barrett	
April 29, 2015

----------


## Airicist

Microsoft’s new and (sort of) improved HoloLens 

Published on May 1, 2015




> The HoloLens is amazing, except when it’s terrible. Here's our report after spending some time with HoloLens out in Seattle.

----------


## Airicist

HoloLens impressions and thoughts from Build 2015 

Published on May 1, 2015




> We got our second experience with Microsoft's holographic computer tool called HoloLens.

----------


## Airicist

Microsoft Hololens Hands-On Impressions 

Published on May 2, 2015




> After getting a 90-minute demo with Microsoft's Hololens, Will sits down with Norm to discuss his impressions of the hardware and the state of Microsoft's augmented reality device. We talk about how Hololens works, the image quality, user interaction experience, and why it's a different technical challenge than virtual reality.

----------


## Airicist

Hands-On: Microsoft HoloLens Project X-Ray

Published on Jun 19, 2015




> Norm gets his first demo of Microsoft's HoloLens augmented reality headset! At this year's E3, we went behind closed doors to playtest Project X-Ray, a "mixed reality" first-person shooter demo using HoloLens. Microsoft wouldn't let us film or take photos inside the room, so we describe and evaluate the experience after the demo. Augmented reality gaming is really cool!

----------


## Airicist

Article "The HoloLens’ limited field of view doesn’t matter, and here’s why"
It's all about who you sell it to.

by Peter Bright
July 15, 2015

----------


## Airicist

Article "Hands on: Microsoft HoloLens review"

by Michelle Fitzsimmons
June 19, 2015

----------


## Airicist

Article "Developers will get HoloLens within a year, says Microsoft CEO"

by David Nield
October 2, 2015

----------


## Airicist

Amazing new Microsoft Hololens demo - virtual robots attacking livingroom

Published on Oct 6, 2015




> Microsoft Hololens Demo -  Check out this new amazing Microsoft Hololens demo with a bunch of virtual robots, that are attacking the player in his living-room.

----------


## Airicist

Volvo Cars: Partner Spotlight with Microsoft HoloLens

Published on Nov 19, 2015




> At Volvo, we believe in cutting-edge technology that’s designed around people. That’s why we’ve partnered with Microsoft to bring our cars to life like never before, with Microsoft HoloLens. Watch the film to see how it will transform the way you interact with your Volvo.

----------


## Airicist

Microsoft HoloLens: development overview

Published on Feb 29, 2016




> This overview highlights the concepts you need to learn to start developing on the Windows holographic platform: gaze, gestures, voice input, spatial sound, and spatial mapping.

----------


## Airicist

Microsoft AR HoloLens shipping this month

Published on Mar 6, 2016

----------


## Airicist

Microsoft starts shipping HoloLens to developers

Published on Mar 30, 2016




> At Build 2016, Microsoft says its augmented-reality headset is shipping today to developers around the world.

----------


## Airicist

Hololens hands-on impressions from Build 2016

Published on Mar 30, 2016




> Daniel tries on Hololens at Build 2016. Check out his hands-on impressions!

----------


## Airicist

Microsoft HoloLens: what it’s really like

Published on Apr 1, 2016




> Hands-on with the developer edition of the Microsoft HoloLens. What happens when holographic robots invade your house?

----------


## Airicist

Hands-on the Microsoft HoloLens

Published on Apr 1, 2016




> Microsoft's holographic headset adds to reality without disconnecting you from it.

----------


## Airicist

We spent 90 minutes with the HoloLens

Published on Apr 1, 2016




> Microsoft doesn't usually let journalists play with the HoloLens unsupervised. For us, they made an exception.

----------


## Airicist

Unboxing the Microsoft HoloLens!

Published on Apr 7, 2016




> We've got the brand-new Microsoft HoleLens Development Edition! Let's check it out!
> 
> "Unboxing the Microsoft HoloLens Development Edition: this thing is so cool!"
> 
> by Daniel Rubino
> April 7, 2016

----------


## Airicist

Microsoft HoloLens teardown

Published on Apr 6, 2016




> Exclusive: The Verge's Tom Warren shows us what powers Microsoft's new augmented reality headset, the HoloLens.

----------


## Airicist

HoloLens Holograms demo

Published on Apr 8, 2016




> Quick demo of the Holograms app on HoloLens. Note: We smoothed out the video to make it easier to watch, but that also reduces the quality a bit

----------


## Airicist

The dawn of the age of holograms

Published on Apr 18, 2016




> Alex Kipman wants to create a new reality — one that puts people, not devices, at the center of everything. With HoloLens, the first fully untethered holographic computer, Kipman brings 3D holograms into the real world, enhancing our perceptions so that we can touch and feel digital content. In this magical demo, explore a future without screens, where technology has the power to transport us to worlds beyond our own. (Featuring Q&A with TED's Helen Walters)

----------


## Airicist

HoloLens unboxing and first impressions

Published on Apr 20, 2016




> Microsoft began shipping the HoloLens Dev Edition to select developers on March 30th and we were fortunate enough to get our hands on a unit. As you can see in the video embedded above, the HoloLens device is a thing of beauty. The package comes with a charger, carrying case, the clicker, and of course the HoloLens device itself. 
> 
> In the video, you will see our friend Sean Ong exploring holograms and the field of view with the HoloLens. The initial setup of the HoloLens is quite simple, as our own Kip has explained it before: "The process of configuring the HoloLens to fit your eyes has been revamped [compared to earlier test models], although the earlier use of an external eye-measuring machine was never meant for public use. Now, you go through a config process to fit the HoloLens view to your eyes, comparable maybe to the way you set up your Xbox for Kinect. In just a few minutes you’re off and running."
> 
> "Overall fantastic experience, very well done from the HoloLens team... I don't know how they pulled this off, but this is truly remarkable," Sean emphasizes after using the device for the first time.
> 
> Stay tuned for more content regarding the HoloLens as we explore this device and you can keep an eye on this page for all your HoloLens news. Microsoft is currently shipping out Dev Edition units in waves every two to three months to select developers. It won’t be too long before the device is in the hands of a wider set of developers who will start experimenting with the holographic side of the Windows 10 ecosystem.

----------


## Airicist

HoloLens + NASA = AMAZING | OOO with Brent Rose

Published on May 20, 2016




> Brent Rose tries out a new “Mixed Reality” software developed by NASA’s Jet Propulsion Lab. The software allows virtual elements to be merged with the user’s actual environment, creating a world in which real and virtual objects can interact. Brent stress tests the HoloLens and shows us how much the new tech can really do.

----------


## Airicist

Article "Second version of HoloLens HPU will incorporate AI coprocessor for implementing DNNs"

by Marc Pollefeys
July 23, 2017

----------


## Airicist

Article "HoloLens 2 will have a custom AI chip designed by Microsoft"
In the race to build faster on-device AI, more companies are creating their own silicon

by James Vincent
July 24, 2017

----------


## Airicist

Microsoft HoloLens: mixed reality in the modern workplace

Published on Nov 1, 2017




> The era of mixed reality will serve as a catalyst for additional innovations in the workplace, helping businesses and their workers complete crucial tasks faster, safer, and more efficiently.

----------


## Airicist

Article "Microsoft expands HoloLens headsets to 29 new markets, now up to 39"

by Ingrid Lunden
November 1, 2017

----------


## Airicist

Smart factory with Microsoft HoloLens

Published on May 8, 2018




> How might a smart factory look like? At ZF location in Gray Court, SC Microsoft HoloLens is being tested to improve shopfloor collaboration.

----------


## Airicist

Introducing Microsoft HoloLens 2

Published on Feb 24, 2019




> HoloLens 2 offers the most comfortable and immersive mixed reality experience available, with industry-leading solutions that deliver value in minutes—all enhanced by the reliability, security, and scalability of cloud and AI services from Microsoft.

----------


## Airicist

Microsoft HoloLens 2, a deep dive and all you need to know

Published on Feb 24, 2019




> We head to Seattle to see what this $3,500 AR headset is all about.

----------


## Airicist

Microsoft shows off HoloLens 2 mixed reality headset at MWC

Published on Feb 24, 2019




> Microsoft says the new and improved HoloLens 2 makes manipulating holograms feel like interacting with objects in the real world.

----------


## Airicist

Microsoft Hololens 2 Hands-On: Mixed reality moves forward at MWC 2019

Published on Feb 25, 2019




> Microsoft has made mixed reality less awkward. That was the major takeaway from my time with HoloLens 2, its new $3,500 headset aimed not at you (or me), but at businesses. It's not only because the headset is so much more comfortable, (though that can take a lot of the credit). Microsoft has also doubled the mixed reality field of view, making the holographic overlay less like a floating reticle and more like a (virtual) display that's useful.

----------


## Airicist

HoloLens 2 hands-on from MWC 2019

Published on Feb 25, 2019




> HoloLens 2 is coming later this year and in our first hands-on we learn about the doubled field-of-view (FOV), increased clarity, and how the OS is built around the idea of instinctual interaction. Plus, we'll talk about why HoloLens 2 is not only a big deal, but a real business now.

----------


## Airicist

Hands-on with Microsoft's HoloLens 2

Published on Feb 27, 2019




> We go hands-on with Microsoft's new HoloLens 2 mixed reality headset at MWC Barcelona.

----------


## Airicist

HoloLens 2 creator discusses augmented reality's future

Published on Mar 2, 2019




> Microsoft's Alex Kipman talks with CNET about mixed reality's challenges and possibilities.

----------


## Airicist

Microsoft HoloLens & Mixed Reality Meetup

Streamed live on Mar 6, 2019




> Our first HoloLens & Mixed Reality meetup of 2019 is all about HoloLens 2.
> 
> We'll talk about its features, the new interaction model and how the intelligent Cloud adds super powers to HoloLens 2 capabilities.

----------


## Airicist

Microsoft HoloLens 2 is now available: This is what its AR does

Nov 7, 2019




> Hand and eye tracking combine to manipulate holographic things for enterprise. We take another look.


Article "HoloLens 2: Microsoft's augmented reality headset launches today, but it's $3,500"
The AR headset is here, but some of its key software tools are still to come. Here's why it's so expensive.

by Scott Stein
November 7, 2019

----------


## Airicist

Article "Microsoft wins U.S. Army contract for augmented reality headsets, worth up to $21.9 billion over 10 years"

by Jordan Novet
March 31, 2021

----------


## Airicist

"Microsoft's Alex Kipman How AR Will Change the Way We Work"
Alex Kipman, Microsoft Corp's top executive in charge of the company's AI and mixed reality projects takes us inside some of the new augmented and virtual reality initiatives that could revolutionize the way we work and connect with others.

May 13, 2021

----------


## Airicist2

Article "Inside Microsoft's mixed reality mess, where confusion, rivalries, and canceled projects have roiled the company's metaverse strategy"

by Ashley Stewart
February 2, 2022

----------


## Airicist2

Article "Microsoft is planning a future cloud-based mixed reality headset in a strategy shift away from Windows-based HoloLens devices"

by Ashley Stewart
February 7, 2022

----------


## Airicist2

Article "Leaked email shows Microsoft expects its HoloLens-like goggles to disappoint soldiers in the latest test of its $22 billion military mixed reality deal"

by Ashley Stewart 
March 14, 2022

----------


## Airicist2

Article "Microsoft’s Struggles Enter the Metaverse"
Problems plagued development of its HoloLens augmented reality headset; ‘we had the opportunity to own this market’

by Aaron Tilley
October 26, 2022

----------


## Airicist2

"Microsoft (MSFT) HoloLens 2 Enters Industrial Metaverse Space"

December 28, 2022

----------

